# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundación en Jauja desde el aire...

## F. Lázaro

Pues eso... unas fotos aéreas de la inundación en Jauja publicadas en Eltiempo.es

http://www.eltiempo.es/fotos/en-prov...-inundada.html

----------


## aberroncho

Gracias Federico por ese enlace. La primera foto es de Badolatosa (Sevilla) y el resto de Jauja (Córdoba)

----------


## IÑAKI111

Hola buenas noches:
Fijaros donde esta la iglesia y la parte vieja del pueblo, estan encima del cerro que siempre las ha protejido del rio.
toda la parte baja es nueva construida a posteriori y por tanto robada de la vega del rio inundable. si no fuera por el pantano de Iznajar se inundaria todos los años de lluvia.

----------


## aberroncho

En estos pueblos no hay parte vieja ni parte nueva, todas las casas son de la misma época...alrededor de 500 años  y el embalse de Iznájar tiene unos 45 años.

----------


## IÑAKI111

[QUOTE=aberroncho;113868]En estos pueblos no hay parte vieja ni parte nueva, todas las casas son de la misma época...alrededor de 500 años  y el embalse de Iznájar tiene unos 45 años.[/
Buenos dias:
Pues yo tendre mala vista, pero sobre todo en la primera foto sigo viendo en la primera linea del rio todo casas nuevas y almacenes, mas de uno tremendo de grande, que son relativamente nuevos, no digo del año pasado pero si de mucho menos de 45 años

----------


## aberroncho

> Buenos dias:
> Pues yo tendre mala vista, pero sobre todo en la primera foto sigo viendo en la primera linea del rio todo casas nuevas y almacenes, mas de uno tremendo de grande, que son relativamente nuevos, no digo del año pasado pero si de mucho menos de 45 años


En la primera foto a eso que te refieres es el famoso parque, recinto ferial y museo que se ha construido en el cauce del río y que se ha comentado por este foro varias veces.
El problema son las casas que hay mas arriba que están inundadas con un caudal que no debería de dar problemas, pero que ya lleva muchos años que no cabe por el poco sitio que se le ha dejado y por la colmatación del cauce desde Badolatosa al embalse de Cordobilla.

----------

